
Airlander 10: World's largest aircraft prepares to take to the skies - henriquemaia
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Airlander-10-Worlds-largest-aircraft-prepares-to-take-to-the-skies/articleshow/51374710.cms
======
gumby
These things could lead to an increase in exports from landlocked countries
with crummy infrastructure in Africa, as well as inner parts of places like
India.

------
zck
Isn't helium supposed to be wildly increasing in price soon? Why would people
build new airships requiring helium?

~~~
Ftuuky
What else would you use?

~~~
zck
I don't know, but if the cost is going to vastly increase, perhaps the ships
are infeasible.

